# D ring Vs. O ring snaffles



## DraftyAiresMum

Between those two, the D-ring. The rings on the O-ring, or loose ring, snaffle can pinch the corners of a horse's mouth. With the D-ring and the eggbutt snaffles, there's no way for the horse's lips to get caught where the ring swivels because that joint is away from the horse's mouth.


----------



## SorrelHorse

^^ Agreed. Though I am guilty of liking the look of bit guards with O rings as a fashion statement ;D


----------



## kitten_Val

Depends on horse. I use O-ring on my paint (because the moving rings don't let her lock on bit), and eggbutt on my qh (because she can't stand moving rings). I don't like D-rings.


----------



## Allison Finch

I prefer loose rings. I believe many horses enjoy the ability to move the bit around.


----------



## DuffyDuck

I use a loose ring on Duffy, it helps prevent her from leaning on my hands- a habit she came with, and no longer does.

My old man used to be in a D ring because a loose ring would pinch his lips.

Each to their own, I suppose.. it changes with each horse.


----------



## kitten_Val

DuffyDuck said:


> My old man used to be in a D ring because a loose ring would pinch his lips.


I use this to avoid pinching with the standard O-rings: Mikmar Bit Company


----------



## bubba13

O-ring. Has more subtlety and finesse of cues.


----------



## Northern

It doesn't matter what we prefer: it's what the individual horse prefers that matters.


----------



## redape49

Northern said:


> It doesn't matter what we prefer: it's what the individual horse prefers that matters.


I agree with that but the rider also has a preference.


----------



## DuffyDuck

redape49 said:


> I agree with that but the rider also has a preference.


 
I have no great experience of bits, don't get me wrong, but I honestly put my horse's needs first. If I then have to do a bit of retraining to make firmer cues in to more subtle ones, so be it.

Same with saddles, although I enjoy my comfort, my horse's will always come first.


----------



## redape49

DuffyDuck said:


> I have no great experience of bits, don't get me wrong, but I honestly put my horse's needs first. If I then have to do a bit of retraining to make firmer cues in to more subtle ones, so be it.
> 
> Same with saddles, although I enjoy my comfort, my horse's will always come first.


Of course the horse comes first!!! I didn't mean that preference comes first.


----------



## DuffyDuck

redape49 said:


> Of course the horse comes first!!! I didn't mean that preference comes first.


 
Can you explain what you meant by "I agree with that but the rider also has a preference." then? As in, do rider's prefer to use a certain bit and will use that sort only? Or they prefer loose ring to a D ring?...perhaps I'm confused, but it read to me that the rider may prefer a bit, regardless of the horse...


----------



## redape49

What you prefer to use on your horse. Probably should have re-worded that though. Sorry


----------



## redape49

For example: Like how a loose ring amplifies the rein action. It does come down to your horse all in all.


----------



## kitten_Val

redape49 said:


> For example: Like how a loose ring amplifies the rein action. It does come down to your horse all in all.


red, I'm still confused.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Me too lol!
Thats what I thought had be explained above your post, and then you put about rider preference.... I dunno!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I believe my horse's first bit was some sort of loose ring. He had no respect for it. As soon as he got an eggbutt, he was a respectable mount. I think it may have been due to rough hands and pinching because he did have some marks around his lips that weren't natural. Then again he had a lot of marks on him- period. 

I was thinking of getting him a Dee ring, but that might encourage him to grab further so I think for my horse, if I had to choose.. I'd say loose ring because it helps that I have quiet hands, and I have a flash noseband to help stabilize it if need be, but if it was still pinching, I'd grab a pair of bit guards.

However, if I were to use a Dee ring with something like an oval link bit or a french link bit, then he probably wouldn't grab and go. That's the bit I want to try on him: Dee ring oval link bit. But till then, he works pretty nicely in his eggbutt.

Personally, I rather see a horse in a bit that can't cause them any kind of pain. I'd be put off if I got pinched on my lips for no real reason or have the bit being pulled through my mouth. Bleh!


----------



## redape49

Nevermind guys, sorry i confused you.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I think she was saying that while the horse's needs come first, maybe there are certain bits you (as a rider) would prefer to use. As in if your horse didn't care what you put in it's mouth what bit would you like to use or what bit do you understand better.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Wow guys. I think she just meant that the horses preference comes first, but the riders would be sort of a "secondary preference."

i.e., if only one saddle fit the horse then that saddle would be ridden in. But if two saddles fit the horse, the rider would have the luxury of picking which of the two saddles they like best.

If the horse worked good in both the D ring and the O ring, the rider would have the luxury of picking which bit to ride the horse in.


----------



## DuffyDuck

SorrelHorse said:


> *Wow guys. I think she just meant that the horses preference comes first, but the riders would be sort of a "secondary preference."*
> 
> i.e., if only one saddle fit the horse then that saddle would be ridden in. But if two saddles fit the horse, the rider would have the luxury of picking which of the two saddles they like best.
> 
> If the horse worked good in both the D ring and the O ring, the rider would have the luxury of picking which bit to ride the horse in.



I thought we'd already been through that on the above posts o.0
And there is no 'Wow guys.' about it really, I was only asking for a better explanation.
She may know someone who rides the same horse in the same bit, or a trainer that breaks in the same bit- you never know, hence why I asked, and KV followed it up.


----------



## Northern

redape49 said:


> I agree with that but the rider also has a preference.


Bitting Rule: rider gets to choose the bit only when there are two or more bits which the horse likes equally. 

Same with saddles.

The plot thickens when a rider discovers that one bit controls the horse out of pain, & chooses to use it as a quick fix for training/savvy holes: the horse DOESN'T like that bit, but rider doesn't care, because it seems to fix lack of control. 

That'll work until it doesn't.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Northern said:


> Bitting Rule: rider gets to choose the bit only when there are two or more bits which the horse likes equally.
> 
> Same with saddles.
> 
> The plot thickens when a rider discovers that one bit controls the horse out of pain, & chooses to use it as a quick fix to training/savvy holes: the horse DOESN'T like that bit, but rider doesn't care, *because it seems to fix lack of control. It does. Until it doesn't.*



You see this all too often.
I am aware some horses require a stronger bit, however if its wrong in the training, a stronger bit may help for a short while, but then you'll end up on square one again!

Unfortunately I have never found a horse with two likes in a bit.. but I haven't much experience.

Another thought for those with older horses, especially English riders.. I found my boy at 19 had the same bit as when he was 16 and was a nightmare. Why? He didn't have enough room in his mouth to take a chunky bit.

My friend had her new mare's teeth done today- no wonder the mare was taking the bit between her teeth and bombing.. she was in a lot of pain.

Just things to think about with if you need to change a bit, WHY it needs changing


----------



## bubba13

Skyseternalangel;1317769[B said:


> ]Personally, I rather see a horse in a bit that can't cause them any kind of pain.[/B] I'd be put off if I got pinched on my lips for no real reason or have the bit being pulled through my mouth. Bleh!


Let me know when you find one of those, OK?



Northern said:


> Bitting Rule: rider gets to choose the bit only when there are two or more bits which the horse likes equally.


Until my horse follows me into the tack room and points out the bit he wants, sorry, I'm going to keep making the choice for him.


----------



## DuffyDuck

bubba13 said:


> Until my horse follows me into the tack room and points out the bit he wants, sorry, I'm going to keep making the choice for him.



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

AHAHAHA. I could imagine that.

Probably, more like "Actually, despite your huge range of bits.. I just don't feel like being ridden today...."


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

:rofl: 

Haha! Not mine, I'd get, "just jump on and hold on tight we're going to go for a run!"


----------



## DuffyDuck

Duffy " GOT FOOOOOOOOOOOOOD?????"

If you did, and held it on a fishing rod in front of her, she'd probably run.. she's just _idle._


----------



## crimsonsky

i'm a loose ring fan and so is my gelding. however, i will say that he is most happy in a loose ring with a "sleeve" as i've heard it called. in the store they called it a "loose ring eggbutt". like this:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

bubba13 said:


> Let me know when you find one of those, OK?
> 
> 
> 
> Until my horse follows me into the tack room and points out the bit he wants, sorry, I'm going to keep making the choice for him.


Haha, will do bubba xD But jokes aside, he's fine in his current bit.


----------



## Northern

Verrry funny, bubba! The horse WILL communicate how he likes a bit, just not by going into the tack room & pointing to it! Although, never say never; a horse COULD pick out his fave with his nose! LOL!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

redape49 said:


> Nevermind guys, sorry i confused you.


No worries, I totally got where you were coming from. And it's fine if some people are confused.. can't help it!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Skyseternalangel said:


> No worries, I totally got where you were coming from. And it's fine if some people are confused.. can't help it!



I'm blonde.. what can I say :lol:


----------



## DuffyDuck

Northern said:


> Verrry funny, bubba! The horse WILL communicate how he likes a bit, just not by going into the tack room & pointing to it! Although, never say never; a horse COULD pick out his fave with his nose! LOL!



Yawh. I think it was Kitten_Val who said on another thread about horse's liking which bit her mare bucked her off until they found one they were compatible with ;D

Duffy I was lucky with.. loose ring double jointed snaffle, she works a dream. But you know what your horse is capable of, and how they move and feel, so if it doesn't 'feel' right, try something else... I still think Duffy would rather play in a field then work aha


----------



## smrobs

LOL, I prefer the loose ring and I've only had one horse loudly express his thorough dislike of it (though I believe it was just the snaffle that he disliked, not necessarily the ring). So, I put him in a bit with a port and he was happy as he could be.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DuffyDuck said:


> I'm blonde.. what can I say :lol:


Haha I am too (secret blonde shh!)


----------



## DuffyDuck

Skyseternalangel said:


> Haha I am too (secret blonde shh!)



LOL like a malteser.. brown on the outside and blonde on the inside??


----------



## redape49

sorrelhorse said:


> wow guys. I think she just meant that the horses preference comes first, but the riders would be sort of a "secondary preference."
> 
> i.e., if only one saddle fit the horse then that saddle would be ridden in. But if two saddles fit the horse, the rider would have the luxury of picking which of the two saddles they like best.
> 
> If the horse worked good in both the d ring and the o ring, the rider would have the luxury of picking which bit to ride the horse in.


thank you for explaining it better for me. You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## redape49

I'm not the best at explaining things LOL in fact I'm downright horrible at it =(


----------



## kitten_Val

bubba13 said:


> Until my horse follows me into the tack room and points out the bit he wants, sorry, I'm going to keep making the choice for him.


bubba, for some horses it is VERY obvious what bit they prefer. And I think that's exactly what Nothern was trying to say. If horse looks happy and rides equally in 5 different bits then go with the one you feel like using. If the horse gives you a wonderful ride (nice, soft, and relaxed) in one bit, and a bad one (tense and nervous) in other, would you pick a latter bit?


----------



## kitten_Val

DuffyDuck said:


> Yawh. I think it was Kitten_Val who said on another thread about horse's liking which bit her mare bucked her off until they found one they were compatible with ;D


I said indeed.  But not bucking, she was throwing her head and trying to push my leg against the fence refusing to listen. I tried 5 different bits or so (from $$ to $$$). The combo I use now (one of the most gentle one can pick: eggbutt + lorenzo mouthpiece) is the one she rides in for the last 3 years, and I have no intention to change it. She also absolutely can't ride without the nose net on April through November because of the flies and allergies (she waves the head non-stop if I don't have it attached to my bridle). I don't see the point to change the equipment as long as the horse is happy with the current one. BTW, yes, she's extremely picky girl (my paint is not nearly as picky). But if she's comfortable, she (for the most part) will give her heart to the rider. Lol!


----------



## jumanji321

What's a lorenzo mouthpiece?


----------



## kitten_Val

jumanji321 said:


> What's a lorenzo mouthpiece?


Mikmar Bit Company (if you scroll down it's somewhere in mid of the page)

P.S. Sorry, I misspelled. It's *Lozenge *Never can memorize..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

kitten_Val said:


> Mikmar Bit Company (if you scroll down it's somewhere in mid of the page)
> 
> P.S. Sorry, I misspelled. It's *Lozenge *Never can memorize..


It looks similar to an oval link, are they the same or different?


----------



## kitten_Val

Skyseternalangel said:


> It looks similar to an oval link, are they the same or different?


The shape looks somewhat different when you look closely. I think this one is more flat. What I really like is cupreon (the material): it has a taste both horses seem to like.


----------



## jumanji321

Okay, I know what a lozenge mouthpiece is. LOL lorenzo.


----------

